
Argument from authority - ffggvv
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argument_from_authority
======
zerognowl
Worth noting this too:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Credentialism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Credentialism)

